# Lookin for Purple guish Seeds cant find any sites



## -DoPeMaN- (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Hick (Nov 20, 2006)

..try spelling it .."purple _*kush*_"..


----------



## wikkedsun (Dec 1, 2006)

im growing purple kush right now!!! i just got some og kush seeds from a friend. its crazy how no growers of kush in my area share the strain. its like almost impossible to get clones. i hope one of my two og kush seeds is a male then ill breed it with my mother trinity and ill call the babies "Neo"


----------

